# Smoked pork shoulder



## billysurf (Jun 19, 2019)

SO, I smoked a Boston butt (8 hours).  I've done many of these on my virtual bullet before but this time something smells!  When I prepped the meat this morning, no off odor at all.  After 5 hours on the smoker, I wrapped it, no smell at all. And another 3 hours later, I pulled on the bone to see if it was done (it was) I started to smelled a strange ammonia smell coming from the cooker.  Strong.  The pork butt only smells a little bit like ammonia, not as strong.  I bough this butt for 10 bucks last night "managers special" expiration date 6/20 (tomorrow).  Safe to eat or throw it out?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 19, 2019)

I've never had that smell from pork butt, which makes me think there's some thing burning that shouldn't.

I'll let some one else chime in, but I'd be wary with that sort of chemical smell. I'd err on the side of caution and toss it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2019)

I heard this mentioned in the past, and it was often from Charcoal or Lump impurities, and sometimes from a build-up of grease in the smoker.

Bear


----------



## billysurf (Jun 19, 2019)

Interesting....!  I did have a small bit about a half hour ago and so far I'm alive....


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 19, 2019)

Do you think it's okay then Bear?


----------



## Jonok (Jun 19, 2019)

Partially lit Kingsford smells ammoniac even in my Weber performer 22”.  It goes away once it’s well lit and then I can choke it down without smelling it anymore.


----------



## billysurf (Jun 20, 2019)

Jonok said:


> Partially lit Kingsford smells ammoniac even in my Weber performer 22”.  It goes away once it’s well lit and then I can choke it down without smelling it anymore.


I DID use Kingsford!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Do you think it's okay then Bear?




I can't say for sure, but everything I've read tells us the smell leaves the meat after awhile, and the smell in the smoker dies off once it's cooking Hot.
Some say it comes from Humidity & some say it's comes from a lot of changes from humid to dry, to humid to dry, and on & on.
And like I said above some say it's from stuff mixed in with the Lump that doesn't belong, or impurities in the charcoal.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It (Jun 20, 2019)

Chunk it


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 24, 2019)

Your in the wrong part of the forum. This is woods for smoking not meat safety. You will get more reply’s over there in the safety section


----------

